# LGB 2219s no chugging sound



## normanthedoorman (8 mo ago)

Hi all, I have a 2219s LGB Pennsylvania mogul that recently stopped making the chugging sound when running. The only sounds that work are the hissing and bell/whistle sound that it makes when running over a magnet. I thought replacing the 9v battery in the tender would fix it, but that method didn’t work.
Would really appreciate any solutions or troubleshooting methods. Thank you!


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice looking loco. Could have possibly lost the connection to the contacts that produce the chuff, may be able to trace them on the schematic if one is provided.


----------



## piercedandan (9 mo ago)

The chuff sensor is on the rear axle of the engine. 3 wires go from the engine to the tender for the sound board. One of these wires has a bad connection usually in the 6 pin connector that plugs in to the tender. Looking from the rear of the engine/tender, the 3 wires on the right of the connector are the power, return , and chuff signal. wires on the left are 2 for track power and one for rear light on the coal tender.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

piercedandan said:


> the 6 pin connector that plugs in


That was my guess. A friend has an early non-sound version and he managed to pull the wires out of the connector and leave it in the plug. It is a terrible design unless you never separate engine and tender, as the socket connector is at right angles and hidden inside a slot with the pins.


----------



## jordanhd87 (Dec 9, 2020)

It could also be the board. I've seen a few that were behaving exactly as you describe and the issue ended up being the board. Rule out the connector as they mentioned above (you can cut 1/4" off the connector and re-seat the pins on the fresh bit of wire - the wire tends to break internally from being pulled on so many times). Once you rule out the connector, the next most likely culprits are either the chuff sensor or the board.


----------



## LGB333$$$$ (Oct 11, 2017)

normanthedoorman said:


> Hi all, I have a 2219s LGB Pennsylvania mogul that recently stopped making the chugging sound when running. The only sounds that work are the hissing and bell/whistle sound that it makes when running over a magnet. I thought replacing the 9v battery in the tender would fix it, but that method didn’t work.
> Would really appreciate any solutions or troubleshooting methods. Thank you!
> View attachment 63567


Wondering if you were able to identify what the non-chuff sounds issue is on your Mogul?


----------



## DanielBrasil (Oct 19, 2019)

Have you been able to fix your sound? Im currently facing the same issue


----------

